# Call Of Duty 4 Creating a server PB Problem!



## eselor (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, I am have a problem with CoD4. I created a server 2 days ago ... I made all the files which are needed. But, there is a problem with Punkbuster. When i join into the server it spams a message on the middle of the screen, 
Server Violation #0100: Punkbuster Disabled. 
I have enabled Punkbuster but for some reason it still says i don't have it enabled. Please help me.


----------

